# Elder Scrolls V Skyrim PC Version ISO



## Xuphor (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it's finally happened, Skyrim has been released WITH a crack for PC. The disk image is 5.12gb, and is titled "The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim-Razor1911".
You know the rules as well as I do:

*NO LINKING NOR REQUESTING LINKS.*

Now, let's discuss.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't wait for my copy to _arrive_ here


----------



## Carnivean (Nov 10, 2011)

It's not really a leak, the game is out already in Australia. It's more accurate to say it was cracked within 40 minutes of unlocking on steam.


----------



## mr deez (Nov 10, 2011)

Isn't that quite small for a PC game, especially this one...


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 10, 2011)

mr deez said:


> Isn't that quite small for a PC game, especially this one...



Supposedly it's 8.1GB or something installed, despite Bethesda said it was 6GB.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 10, 2011)

is 6gb because e the look of the game is the same as the last one


----------



## Santee (Nov 10, 2011)

What! The file is 5.11gb compressed and 5.12gb uncompressed, why even compress it in the first place.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm torn between playing this on a console or on my PC. I'll probably just play it on 360. Thanks for the heads up on the file name I saw the crack on a private tracker but not the actual game yet.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 10, 2011)

431unknown said:


> I'm torn between playing this on a console or on my PC. I'll probably just play it on 360. Thanks for the heads up on the file name I saw the crack on a private tracker but not the actual game yet.


PC for the mod and tweaks and most likely better graphics access.


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 10, 2011)

Santee said:


> What! The file is 5.11gb compressed and 5.12gb uncompressed, why even compress it in the first place.


A single file transfers at a better speed than a bunch of files.

I am really hyped for this almost done obtaining it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2011)

Done, played it, pretty good. IMO it doesn't look much like Oblivion at all, but then again I haven't played it in quite some time...


----------



## tijntje_7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I actually want to buy this. I pirated a lot of games before I started actually buying games. I will have this 'I will kill myself if I keep playing this game without paying' feeling if I keep playing without buying the game..
Man, from full-time pirate to 'I feel bad when I pirate a great game' :<
I should get a job.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

First impression: "wtf, this graphic isnt all that great". The hair is extremely cheaply made. Luckily the enviroment is gorgeous.
I havnt played enough to have a real opinion though.

Curse you potential SS leak that  forces me to tab out of the game all the time!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucif3r said:


> First impression: "wtf, this graphic isnt all that great". The hair is extremely cheaply made. Luckily the enviroment is gorgeous.
> I havnt played enough to have a real opinion though.
> 
> Curse you potential SS leak that  forces me to tab out of the game all the time!


I had the same thoughts! GFX were disappointing honestly. But changing the graphics in the Skyrim Launcher really helped though. For some reason the game set my GFX on low by default, but I can run the game just fine on High 
So change it, and it'll look a whole lot better.


----------



## kevan (Nov 10, 2011)

Seen it around... This will be downloading when I get home


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2011)

Added this topic to the Skyrim Hype thread. In a few hours the game will be out for all platforms, including the PC, legally! I so hope they make a nice profit on this game.


----------



## mameks (Nov 11, 2011)

Gonna get the game, then disable everything and play it on lowest graphics.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2011)

I've never been a fan of the previous elder scrolls games, despite trying hard to get into them. But five hours of Skyrim gameplay so far today and I must say I am really enjoying it. I did pre-order it for PC originally but the place I pre-ordered it from weren't going to ship it out until today, which means I wouldn't get it until Monday at the earliest. Well they can absolutely gtfo with that so I cancelled my pre-order and downloaded it this morning instead.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 11, 2011)

I love this game.
I'm playing it on medium graphics and on 60-70 FPS.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone have an idea how to access Fences/sell your stolen goods? I've been playing for 10 hours now, and the pile of stolen goods is really starting to weigh too much....
Also, turns out you can use the most common items any more for Alchemy, like you did in Oblivion. After all this playing time I just noticed I have over 230 potatoes, carrots, bread, leek, cabbage, .... I was so used to always taking that in Oblivion to make some easy potions, I just thought it was the same in Skyrim. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Costello (Nov 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Anyone have an idea how to access Fences/sell your stolen goods? I've been playing for 10 hours now, and the pile of stolen goods is really starting to weigh too much....
> Also, turns out you can use the most common items any more for Alchemy, like you did in Oblivion. After all this playing time I just noticed I have over 230 potatoes, carrots, bread, leek, cabbage, .... I was so used to always taking that in Oblivion to make some easy potions, I just thought it was the same in Skyrim. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


can't you just store your stuff somewhere safe, and wait until you find a fence?


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 12, 2011)

I never played Elder Scrolls much, but it looks awesome. I might try it over winter break once classes are done and I finish these other games I'm playing...

It's a very time consuming game... I haven't played a game like that in forever. I don't know if I have the attention span anymore haha.

Definitely trying the PC version if I get around to it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Anyone have an idea how to access Fences/sell your stolen goods? I've been playing for 10 hours now, and the pile of stolen goods is really starting to weigh too much....
> Also, turns out you can use the most common items any more for Alchemy, like you did in Oblivion. After all this playing time I just noticed I have over 230 potatoes, carrots, bread, leek, cabbage, .... I was so used to always taking that in Oblivion to make some easy potions, I just thought it was the same in Skyrim. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU



Thieves guild.
It's in Riften. A guy will approach you in/around the market if you've stolen stuff before.

You can get to Riften via that carriage dude for pennies. He's outside any important city, as far as I know.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2011)

Costello said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have an idea how to access Fences/sell your stolen goods? I've been playing for 10 hours now, and the pile of stolen goods is really starting to weigh too much....
> ...


That's not possible, wasn't in Oblivion either. After a certain period of time, like 48 hours or so, all the normal containers in the game 'respawn'. So if you put it in a barrel in a certain city, after 48 hours, it would all be replaced by the original content of the barrel (like a carrot).
If you have a house though (as in bought the house) you can store it safely in there, because those containers don't respawn. That's why my main mission now is to find a buyable house.


Hells Malice said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have an idea how to access Fences/sell your stolen goods? I've been playing for 10 hours now, and the pile of stolen goods is really starting to weigh too much....
> ...


Yeah, my TES experience just guided me to the darkest and corrupted city in the game, all the way to the Northeast. I was right  Totally worth the 30 minute walk, God I love this game.
I'm in the Thieves Guild now, and fencing like a beast. Now on to search a house, I think I've heard a rumour there's one in Windhelm or Whitefort or so, I'll check it out.


----------

